# 7 point from my wheelchair



## ChristopherA.King (Oct 25, 2009)

Was lucky enough to get this one this evening just befor dark. Second deer this year with the muzzleloader they are getting bigger cant wait till next month.............


----------



## BrianDailey (Oct 25, 2009)

Congrats, sir...That's a fine frontstuffer buck!!


----------



## Melissa (Oct 25, 2009)

awesome job! congrats!


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 25, 2009)

Great job!!


----------



## 91xjgawes (Oct 25, 2009)

way to go man!


----------



## bearpugh (Oct 25, 2009)

big time!


----------



## Chadx1981 (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice shot!


----------



## HandgunHTR (Oct 25, 2009)

Outstanding job Chris!

I am glad you are having such a good year!

I have yet to see a deer from the stand.


----------



## TroupTC (Oct 25, 2009)

Good job.  Stay after them.  You are two ahead of me.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 25, 2009)

that's a fine buck there Chris.  Congrats!


----------



## cathooker (Oct 25, 2009)

Congrats...that is a fine buck! I have a T/C triumph also and I love it.


----------



## leadoff (Oct 25, 2009)

Congrats on a fine buck!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 25, 2009)

Awesome. 
Good job on a great buck!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 25, 2009)

looks like a great shot too !!! i bet he didn't go far !


----------



## snuffy (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice deer and great shot.
Congratulations


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 26, 2009)

Congrats to you


----------



## GAGE (Oct 26, 2009)

well done!


----------



## Hoyt man (Oct 26, 2009)

awesome shot!!!  congrats on the kill


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Oct 26, 2009)

Great Job !!! Congrats


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 26, 2009)

awesome one to be proud of!


----------



## WPTC (Oct 26, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## wks41 (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice Buck!!


----------



## quigleysharps4570 (Oct 26, 2009)

My congrats.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Good buck.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 26, 2009)

Way to go bud!


----------



## Jasper (Oct 26, 2009)

That is awesome! Great job!


----------



## acmech (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice one!


----------



## win270wsm (Oct 26, 2009)

Great buck man. Congratulations on a great buck!


----------



## Doyle (Oct 26, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## FishinMech (Oct 26, 2009)

way to go man.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh yeah...Here's a cyber high 5.


----------



## Jayrod (Oct 27, 2009)

Good Buck, good shot WTG!!! Let's hear the story behind him


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Good buck,Congrats ! I've never taken one with a smokepole, bet it's cool........


----------



## one_shot (Oct 27, 2009)

Congrats !


----------



## devolve (Oct 27, 2009)

good job chris!


----------



## Hairtrigger (Oct 27, 2009)

dude--you rock--my 50 cal is itching to blast one


----------



## ignition07 (Oct 27, 2009)

Aweome!  Congrats to you!  What a beauty!


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 27, 2009)

Sweet!
I am proud for you.
Great shot!


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 27, 2009)

An outstanding kill!!!! great picture...look at that tall rack!!!


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10 (Oct 27, 2009)

Good job dude! Nice buck... it will be good table fare.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Oct 27, 2009)

I was hunting this awsome spot that I was given permission to hunt this year. It is just down the road from my house. It is a clover field on a creek bottom with pine thickets on one side and hardwoods and cane thickets on the others side and a big pretty creek running through it. The buck came from the pines didn't get to see him jump the fence (this field is use for cattle grazing) becouse I was looking in the oppisite direction. I happen to look in front of me and saw him comeing straight toward me across the field. I thought that he was gonna run into my lap befor her turned and gave me a good broad side shot. He ran about 50 yards and piled up at the edge of the field in some saw briars and that was all she wrote for him. It all happen so quick I didn't have a chance to think about and after I got to him I was tore up. I taged him as my anything buck so now the next one I am waiting on will be an even better buck not that I am not very proud of him but I'm sure in the spot that I am hunting when the rut kicks in here I am bound to see a big daddy rabbit. Thanks to everyone for all of the great comments I hope everyone gets to experence the thrill this year.


----------



## watermedic (Oct 27, 2009)

Awesome Buck!!


----------



## firefightermpc (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey man thats a great buck! The shot is just as good. Way to go!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 27, 2009)

Mighty fine Buck,congrats!


----------



## SissyHunter (Oct 27, 2009)

Great story Chis and a fine looking buck. Outstanding!


----------



## pse hunter (Oct 27, 2009)

way to go bro


----------



## jwea89 (Oct 27, 2009)

that is awesome man way to go


----------



## stuart smith (Oct 27, 2009)

Atta boy!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow that's a great buck, congrats!!!!


----------



## cmghunter (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice buck


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

Dang man! Nice one, good shot placement! Congrats!


----------



## Darkhorse (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice buck Chris. I trust you're leaving some for the rest of us out there?
I know you don't really feel that's a trophy buck but next year hunt with a flintlock. All of a sudden any deer becomes a trophy regardless of of how the numbers add up. And if you do that, be prepared to go home deerless more often.


----------



## AliBubba (Oct 29, 2009)

Congrats - nice looking buck!


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for all of the congrats yall. cant wait to get the next one with the smokepole.


----------



## Nitro (Nov 3, 2009)

Congrats on a super Buck!!!!!!

Nice Marksmanship too!


----------



## Big Country (Nov 3, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Katera73 (Nov 4, 2009)

Congrats man!!!


----------



## outdoorgirl (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice buck!! Congrats!!


----------



## ltibbit1 (Nov 4, 2009)

Very NICE buck!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## nx95240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## 30 06 (Nov 15, 2009)

Way to go that's a nice buck, thanks for sharing.


----------

